# vw emblem dimensions?



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

anyone have it or knwo where to get it?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

what?


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

you gotta be kidding me. ever seen one of these bad boys before?


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: vw emblem dimensions? (GiddyGTI)*

Are you serious??? You know there was an invention a few years ago... Some crazy idea....I think they wanted to call it a tape measure. I don't know if it ever made it into production. Maybe google it. Hope that helps...


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: vw emblem dimensions? (LETTERMAN52)*

yes, i'm serious and serious about my car.








i'd like exact dimensions and angles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe no one asked for this before.
I could be making a full CAD drawing of my GTI and i need correct proportions. Eyeballing it doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## VDub GTI (May 7, 2004)

*Re: vw emblem dimensions? (GiddyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiddyGTI* »_yes, i'm serious and serious about my car.








i'd like exact dimensions and angles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe no one asked for this before.
I could be making a full CAD drawing of my GTI and i need correct proportions. Eyeballing it doesn't cut it for me.









Like they said, grab a ruler, a protractor, and go measure















if you know how to use CAD, you should be able to use a ruler and protractor


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: vw emblem dimensions? (VDub GTI)*

moved to a more appropriate forum


----------



## Gorgeous (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: vw emblem dimensions? (GiddyGTI)*

There was a fella on here that was making custom CNC'd or laser-cut emblems for people. 
*Somebody help me with that guy's name*
He'd be the one to look to for that info. Good luck. Disregard the all-too-big photo of the ruler. bigmak likes to measure once and cut twice.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: vw emblem dimensions? (Gorgeous)*

HEY!, You talkin 'bout me?









(that would be a CNC Plasma cutter, not "Lazer" (think dr evil) )


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: vw emblem dimensions? (Kliener Fuchs)*

what cad program are you using, i might be able to e mail you my drawing...


----------

